# Western ProPlus 2 vs Midweight



## s--k (Nov 15, 2015)

Been reading here since August in preparation of finding a truck and plow for this winter. Narrowed down my choices from reading here and talking with local dealers and friends who plow. Western dealer in my area seems very good. 

Residential driveways, one driveway is rather large with big turn around areas, but otherwise everything is small. Really just doing this for friends and family, not any kind of business or commercial operation.

Truck is 1988 Chevy 3500 std cab, 8' bed, 454, turbo 400 trans.

Price difference installed on the two plows is less than $300.

ProPlus available in 7'6" and 8' (don't want 8'6").
Midweight only 7'6"

ProPlus comes with shoes, have to buy separate on Midweight (if you want them).

ProPlus 11 gauge vs Midweight 14 gauge.

ProPlus weighs over 100 lbs more than Midweight.

Heavier Proplus better for backdrag, but can buy back drag edge for Midweight.

ProPlus 29" vs Midweight 27" high board.

ProPlow has shock absorber for handling board deflection, Midweight does not.

Both use same ultramount.

Everything points towards the ProPlus except for weight. Is there any reason why a lighter plow might be better for my truck (Chevy IFS front suspension). I've never plowed before so don't have anything prior to reference. 

Anything else I should know about Western before taking the leap?


Thanks.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am assuming you meant pro plow since pro plus is about 250# more than midweight and has 31" mold board. But any of those plows will be fine on your truck. I would suggest the pro since 7' 6" is too narrow IMO.


----------



## s--k (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm sorry, yes I meant Pro Plow, not plus. Thanks.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Here is what I tell people who look at light duty plows. 

When the time comes to sell the plow, who is going to buy a midweight from you? Only a homeowner would. Buying a pro or pro plus gives you a wider range of potential buyers.

Just something that most people don't think about.

Also, what is the FGWAR on your truck?


----------



## s--k (Nov 15, 2015)

Front is rated at 4250 lbs.

Also, any use issues with the handheld control vs the joystick over time?


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Western says you can hang any plow you want on that truck so go for the Pro.

I have never used the joystick, only the handheld. I went with the handheld because I knew it would be more comfortable for me. it's really a personal preference thing.


----------



## Farm boy00 (Nov 30, 2015)

kolwnmstr;2057607 said:


> Western says you can hang any plow you want on that truck so go for the Pro.
> 
> I have never used the joystick, only the handheld. I went with the handheld because I knew it would be more comfortable for me. it's really a personal preference thing.


I love my hand held. Personally wouldn't want nothing else. Go for the better plow. You truck all handle it


----------



## jmainel1 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have an '08 Ford F350 diesel with an 8'6" Pro Plus installed at purchase. It is a beefy plow, very heavy and heavy duty, but I have had a couple problems with it. One of the angle hydraulic cylinders blew just after the 2 year warranty. This part is not your average angling cylinder either and was more than 2x the price ($280) of a standard Western hydraulic cylinder, even one's on their heavier plows. I also had a leak in the main hydraulic unit's block causing the plow to drift to the left on its own very slowly while it was raised. I fought tooth and nail and got my local dealer to replace the power unit ($1,000+)under warranty after the warranty period only because I had reported the problem 3x's to the original installer who is no longer a dealer and couldn't find anything wrong with it. It only cost me a case of the beer to the guy helping me at the new dealership I use...well worth it. Anyway...I have had Hinniker, Fisher, the older Western Unimount and I have seen the Snoway, Meyer, Boss and Blizzard...there is NO easier hookup in the industry than the Western Ultramount. The adjustable shoe also locks the plow into the truck, very fast and easy, and it is NOT BACK BREAKING. I always make it a point to ensure the forks and receivers are clean and have a little grease on them AND when taking the plow off, when in float, push in the chain and bring down the lift cylinder to give more play when backing off the plow...lessons learned quickly...


----------



## s--k (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks for the responses.

I did get the plow. Installer did a decent job, one cross threaded bolt I fixed and they routed the small gauge wire loom with the lights right where the hood latch spring contacts the grill, so those wires got smashed a bit, but do not appear damaged necessarily. Other than that the install work appeared ok.

I noticed the truck ran hotter driving it home. Plow was up and tilted all the way with the left furthest out. Truck has never run hot before. It was in the 50s that day. It is likely an airflow issue. I found the wire for the auxilary fan ground and will wire that to an indash switch so I can control that fan and keep air moving. It was on a temp switch that activates the fan at 225, too hot I think, plus the switch was melted from the nearby exhaust manifold.

Funny thing is I have only had the plow on once...to drive it home from the dealer! We've had above average temps and no snow. So it has allowed me to do some work on the truck I've wanted to do.

I am going to put 300 lbs behind the wheel wells. Front end dips an inch with the plow up and the rear end comes up about that much.

The ultramount is a great design and should work very well as I'll take the plow off the truck quite a bit.

Here are some pictures.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

s--k;2084492 said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> I did get the plow. Installer did a decent job, one cross threaded bolt I fixed and they routed the small gauge wire loom with the lights right where the hood latch spring contacts the grill, so those wires got smashed a bit, but do not appear damaged necessarily. Other than that the install work appeared ok.
> 
> ...


Have you done a radiator flush? Even with reduced air flow across the radiator with the plow on. I would think your truck would not be overheating.


----------



## s--k (Nov 15, 2015)

I haven't had the truck very long. 

The radiator appears to have been replaced at some point not all that long ago. At any rate, I plan to go over the cooling system in the spring assuming I don't have any issues this winter. I guess there is already a month of potential snowfall in the books and we haven't had any. Temps back in the 40s next week.

I'll have to put the plow back on and drive it around and see what I come up with and how the aux fan being manually turned on sooner effects things.

I have done some online reading and these 88-to-mid 90s 454 trucks do experience overheating under certain conditions pretty much when new it sounds like. So a few things I could look at there if I try addressing that - thanks for the flush comment, I'll see if that improves things when I get to that point.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Don't worry about it. As you said, it was a 50 degree day. My truck does that as well when it's relatively warm, or when I'm driving on the freeway to get to my accounts. It wasn't in the danger zone, was it?


----------



## s--k (Nov 15, 2015)

Danger zone? I forget where it was at that day, haven't had the plow back on yet and haven't owned the truck that long. By memory I'd say it was in the 220-230 range from where I assumed the OE gauge was reading. At the point that I want to be very aware of it so it doesn't reach that danger zone which I figure would be closer to 250.


----------



## s--k (Nov 15, 2015)

I just posted another thread regarding specifics of alternator wiring if anyone wants to chime in on that. Thanks.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=165587


----------



## s--k (Nov 15, 2015)

Update on the cooling.

I was driving with the plow all the way up, about half tilt pushing driverside out. T-stat was working temp was fluctuating in the normal range of 190-200-ish. It started climbing about 10-15 minutes into the drive and when it got to 220 I turned on the OE auxiliary fan that I wired a switch to. After maybe 5 minutes it was down to 200 again.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Personally I would pull the radiator and inspect the cores for buildup. I bet there is a heavy duty 4 core rad available either oem or aftermarket. To me, keeping it cool is paramount to the longevity of the engine.
My 5.9 never overheated, but after I saw how much gunk came out of that radiator when I flushed it out on my workbench, I'm glad I took the time to do so.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

s--k;2092398 said:


> Update on the cooling.
> 
> I was driving with the plow all the way up, about half tilt pushing driverside out. T-stat was working temp was fluctuating in the normal range of 190-200-ish. It started climbing about 10-15 minutes into the drive and when it got to 220 I turned on the OE auxiliary fan that I wired a switch to. After maybe 5 minutes it was down to 200 again.


sounds normal.
just lower the plow,swing it to the opiate side your air intake is on.
turn the cab heater on high, slow down.

no need for a flush or a different radiator.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

SnoFarmer;2092448 said:


> sounds normal.
> just lower the plow,swing it to the opiate side your air intake is on.
> turn the cab heater on high, slow down.
> 
> no need for a flush or a different radiator.


You confuse me, as you always seem to contradict anyone / everyone elses advice on these boards, regardless of which direction it is going in. You play the devils advocate more than not.

What harm would it do him to inspect the cores of the radiator to see if there is a buildup ? 

If the Previous Owner did a new radiator install, or even flushed out the old stuff and filled with regular tap water (that may or may not have contained heavy mineral content in it), the "newer" radiator could potentially have corrosion / scale / mineral build up it in a very short time period because of not utilizing the correct antifreeze or distilled water mixed within. I've seen scale buildup in less than a year here because of this, and this is why I never add anything other than distilled water mix of AF to my vehicles.

To the OP... Do what you want, but it won't hurt in any way shape or form to inspect the cores for gunk buildup.

Great looking plow (and shop) BTW.....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Dogplow Dodge;2092472 said:


> You confuse me, as you always seem to contradict anyone / everyone elses advice on these boards, regardless of which direction it is going in. You play the devils advocate more than not.


Just because I dont agree with you?
I'm not a sheeple, i dont go along to get along 
My answer is based on my experience and you have yours.
The op is driving around at a unknown speed with his plow all the way up, and you prescribe a flush and a new 4 core radiator?

experience tells me he needs to lower his plow while traveling and swing it to the opposite side of the air intake, this will result in lower temps...



Dogplow Dodge;2092472 said:


> What harm would it do him to inspect the cores of the radiator to see if there is a buildup ? .


none.
whats the rub?
just because i didn't post a 2x and fawn over your post?



Dogplow Dodge;2092472 said:


> To the OP... Do what you want, but it won't hurt in any way shape or form to inspect the cores for gunk buildup.
> 
> Great looking plow (and shop) BTW.....


and it won't hurt in any way to lower the plow while and swing it to the side while travailing.
Even with new truck or a with a new 4cor radiator.

You gave your opinion, I gave mine.

Then you act like a quoted you and told you you're fill of it.
Maybe you need to fill out a but hurt report?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Dogplow Dodge;2092472 said:


> You confuse me, as you always seem to contradict anyone / everyone elses advice on these boards, regardless of which direction it is going in.


Lol... Say it ain't so!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Dogplow Dodge;2092472 said:


> You confuse me, as you always seem to contradict anyone / everyone elses advice on these boards, regardless of which direction it is going in. You play the devils advocate more than not.





cubicinches;2092520 said:


> Lol... Say it ain't so!


that's Sno for ya......

ill assume its old school coolant, try this

http://www.evanscooling.com/

waiting for ya Sno....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Sno swims by....:waving:

Ya need better bait.pumpkin:


----------



## s--k (Nov 15, 2015)

I was driving with the plow too high. Drove it later and had the plow just a little lower and the temps were very normal.

x2 on only using distilled water in a radiator.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Thumbs Up
Good deal.
How's The over flow bottle .
Never hurts to look.


----------

